# Looking for ideas on a new camera to raise my watch photography game.



## Watch That Sweep

Hi all!

So I'm considering getting a new camera, as atm I just use my smartphone.

I'd want something that I can also use when taking pictures of my watches, as well as general use.

My budget is strictly entry level, and I've been considering the Sony A5100.

https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/interchangeable-lens-cameras/ilce-5100-body-kit

Scrolling through here I can see plenty of people are pretty good at photography, so I was looking for some thoughts and advice.

Would the Sony suit my needs, or is there something better out there?


----------



## Tommywine0

This might not be what you're looking for, but saw an article about iPhone lens attachments. 
Might be an inexpensive answer. I found a random pic.


----------



## taike

any standalone camera will be better than a phone camera


----------



## ConfusedOne

Other than the A5100 I would also give a recommendation to the Nikon D3400 or the Olympus OM-D EM10 MKII.
Both cameras are pretty great , have useful tutorials on YouTube, and you can find some really great prime/macro lenses that are fantastic for watch photography.
I myself use a Sony a6000 only because I found a good deal on the camera before I saw a deal for the other cameras mentioned.
Here are a few examples of what it is capable of:


----------



## Dan T.

Watch That Sweep said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So I'm considering getting a new camera, as atm I just use my smartphone.
> 
> I'd want something that I can also use when taking pictures of my watches, as well as general use.
> 
> My budget is strictly entry level, and I've been considering the Sony A5100.
> 
> https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/interchangeable-lens-cameras/ilce-5100-body-kit
> 
> Scrolling through here I can see plenty of people are pretty good at photography, so I was looking for some thoughts and advice.
> 
> Would the Sony suit my needs, or is there something better out there?


Go mirrorless. "Cannikon" has just entered the game against Sony and Fuji. Should get real competitive real soon. Prisms are unnecessary. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch That Sweep

Dan T. said:


> Go mirrorless. "Cannikon" has just entered the game against Sony and Fuji. Should get real competitive real soon. Prisms are unnecessary.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's why I was looking at the Sony. Same sensor as an entry level Canon DSLR, but higher pixels and lighter.

I have borrowed a Canon Eos 1300 and was impressed with the results.

Managed to shoot this with it which I was quite pleased with.


----------



## Watch That Sweep

Tommywine0 said:


> This might not be what you're looking for, but saw an article about iPhone lens attachments.
> Might be an inexpensive answer. I found a random pic.
> View attachment 13443381


Thanks, but I'm after a dedicated camera. These are good, but they're still limited by the phone.


----------



## Dan T.

Watch That Sweep said:


> That's why I was looking at the Sony. Same sensor as an entry level Canon DSLR, but higher pixels and lighter.
> 
> I have borrowed a Canon Eos 1300 and was impressed with the results.
> 
> Managed to shoot this with it which I was quite pleased with.
> 
> View attachment 13443799
> 
> View attachment 13443807


The imaging dept where I work has a Sony Alpha a-7 III with the G Master lenses. Every time I go down there I'm a kid in a candy store. Impeccable shots! It's what turned me on to mirrorless. If you can drop that much on that series, go for it.

As they say, pay a high price and cry once, or go cheap and cry forever... (Same with watches!)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcher

Take great consideration into mirrorless because that is where the future is going. I currently shot with Nikon and was looking into going full frame D850, that is until the Z model came out last month. Olympus and Sony already has their line available to to purchase at retailers. I recommend going to your local camera store and take some test shots. The weight differential alone is persuading. Apparently the focus capability on the mirror system is levels above the current DSLR’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

Jcher said:


> Take great consideration into mirrorless because that is where the future is going. I currently shot with Nikon and was looking into going full frame D850, that is until the Z model came out last month. Olympus and Sony already has their line available to to purchase at retailers. I recommend going to your local camera store and take some test shots. The weight differential alone is persuading. Apparently the focus capability on the mirror system is levels above the current DSLR's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. The Sony Alphas have hundreds of floating AF points. Most Cannikon models have a fraction of that. Makes a huge difference.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch That Sweep

Mirrorless does seem to be the way to go. 

Very few negatives them from what I can see. 

I'll be having a look at some in the shops later, so hopefully I'll be able to narrow it down.

Thanks for everyones help so far!


----------



## Nmishkin

I had a Sony a6000 before my current camera and wished I never sold it. Mirrorless cameras are a great compromise between performance and function. It was really easy to carry around and took some wonderful photos.


----------



## LB Carl

I have a Nikon D7200 with a pretty highly rated macro lens from Tokina. My friend has an entry level Nikon DSLR which is a D3400, and he uses an 18-200mm lens. Anyway, his watch pics are 10X better than mine. Why? Because he knows what he's doing when it comes to lighting for watch and other small product photography....So, I may get blasted for saying this but what the heck... Stepping up to a capable camera will no doubt help up your game but if you learn the lighting and how to control it, that is going to make an even greater difference than what camera you use.


----------



## medic1

I'm on the look out for a new camera too so I'll keep an eye on this thread. 

One feature that's important to me is size and weight. If you don't have the camera with you, you won't get the shot. 

I'd also like to have a viewfinder. 

OK one more thing, 3X optical zoom is barely adequate and extra lenses means toting a camera bag.


----------



## McCarthy

Sony A7R II with the Sony FE 90 mm F2.8 Macro G OSS lens.

This combination is sharper than the Carl Zeiss Apo Planar T* Otus 85mm F14 ZF.2, which retails at $4,500, and sharper than Canon 300mm F2.8 / 500mm F4 / 600mm F2.8 / F4 (yep, those $10,000 plus lenses).

DxOMark Total Score: 47

DxOMark Sharpness Score: 42

https://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Sony/Sony-FE-90mm-F28-Macro-G-OSS-mounted-on-Sony-A7R-II__1035

Been using this combo for several years now. Sold all my Canon L-lenses. They stand no chance.


----------



## medic1

McCarthy said:


> Sony A7R II with the Sony FE 90 mm F2.8 Macro G OSS lens.
> 
> This combination is sharper than the Carl Zeiss Apo Planar T* Otus 85mm F14 ZF.2, which retails at $4,500, and sharper than Canon 300mm F2.8 / 500mm F4 / 600mm F2.8 / F4 (yep, those $10,000 plus lenses).
> 
> DxOMark Total Score: 47
> 
> DxOMark Sharpness Score: 42
> 
> https://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Sony/Sony-FE-90mm-F28-Macro-G-OSS-mounted-on-Sony-A7R-II__1035
> 
> Been using this combo for several years now. Sold all my Canon L-lenses. They stand no chance.
> 
> [img removed to conserve bandwidth]


Hi

Wow, that lens takes great pictures but it seems to be a fixed 90mm lens? What do you do for zoom?

Regards 
M1


----------



## HmJ_FR

Hi. That's a nice thread! I enhanced my own game with one single camera / fixed lens: a Fujifilm X100F. 
FUJIFILM X100F | X Series | Digital Cameras | Fujifilm USA

I'm crazy for this camera, its look is amazing and the capability infinite. Leaf shutter for high speed flash, wealthy material, small footprint makes it a daily companion. Its macro mode is also quite good, made my SARB035 pics on this camera (and it can do better! ;-) )

https://tokyo.craigslist.jp/clo/6694752408.html?lang=en&cc=us


----------



## Dan T.

Watch That Sweep said:


> Mirrorless does seem to be the way to go.


If anyone you talk to is on the fence about mirrorless, just kindly remind them that there's a 95% chance they actively walk around all day with a mirrorless camera right in their very own pocket... ;-)


----------



## Dan T.

Double your pleasure, double your post...


----------



## Watch That Sweep

Thanks for the help everyone!

I went for the Sony A5100 in the end and I'm rather pleased with it.

Here are a few of the pictures I've taken so far.


----------



## jaythedreamer

I use Sony A7iii, few lenses (16-35mm f2.8 GM - walk around, 85mm 1.4 GM - portrait) and Voigtlander MACRO APO-LANTHAR 65mm f/2 is my product and food lens . Amazing combo. Use FlashPoint (Godox) strobes abd speedlights with few modifiers.


----------



## McCarthy

medic1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Wow, that lens takes great pictures but it seems to be a fixed 90mm lens? What do you do for zoom?
> 
> Regards
> M1


I use my foot zoom.


----------



## 24watchOC

Love my iphone X, it does photography pretty well


----------



## HorologyHouse

Consider a M4/3 setup. Any relatively new body will be fine. G7, GH4, Olympus EM5ii etc. 

If you want to get up close - Grab the Olympus 60mm macro lens.
If you just want wrist shots, get an all round capable lens like the Olympus 12-40 or Panasonic equivalent.
And lastly, grab a tripod 🙂 

Equipment will only take you so far, gather a good understanding of how to manipulate light and you'll be better off long term.

👍


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

I just picked up a Sony A6000 with a couple of decent kit lenses, but the real magic started when I got my fixed 50mm which goes down to F1.8. I cannot believe I have gone this long without the joys of a nice fixed focal length lens!


----------



## fbdyws6

I love my Nikon 3100 DSLR


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

LB Carl said:


> I have a Nikon D7200 with a pretty highly rated macro lens from Tokina. My friend has an entry level Nikon DSLR which is a D3400, and he uses an 18-200mm lens. Anyway, his watch pics are 10X better than mine. Why? Because he knows what he's doing when it comes to lighting for watch and other small product photography....So, I may get blasted for saying this but what the heck... Stepping up to a capable camera will no doubt help up your game but if you learn the lighting and how to control it, that is going to make an even greater difference than what camera you use.


This x1000

$500 worth of Norman strobes+some umbrellas and other modifiers(okay, probably more like $2K all said and done...but I didn't have to spend that much-I just kept getting offered more for give-away prices) stepped up my watch photography more than any camera or lens I've ever bought.

I usually use some sort of Nikon DSLR body with a 105mm f/2.8D Micro(anything from an ancient D1X to a newish D800), but have used my dad's PowerShot 540 on manual mode using the on-board flash as an optical trigger-and I can get that don't look that different from what I get with a DSLR and dedicated micro lens.


----------



## LB Carl

Ben_hutcherson said:


> This x1000
> 
> $500 worth of Norman strobes+some umbrellas and other modifiers(okay, probably more like $2K all said and done...but I didn't have to spend that much-I just kept getting offered more for give-away prices) stepped up my watch photography more than any camera or lens I've ever bought.
> 
> I usually use some sort of Nikon DSLR body with a 105mm f/2.8D Micro(anything from an ancient D1X to a newish D800), but have used my dad's PowerShot 540 on manual mode using the on-board flash as an optical trigger-and I can get that don't look that different from what I get with a DSLR and dedicated micro lens.


Exactly right. The friend I mentioned in my post back in September has since bought a Sony RX 100 VI for a bicycle trip he's going on in Europe in April. It's a pocket camera with a 24-200mm lens. It has some limitations of course and is not without flaws, but it has incredible capabilities. In the right hands, with someone who knows lighting, even a tiny little camera that fits in your pants pocket can help produce beautiful pictures.


----------



## robmellor

Do you intend using the camera out side the house, if so travel, landscape, nature with influence you choice, do you wish to start with a body and build your system. Weight is a massive consideration systems to think about. All in one, Mirroless, DSLR take your time get it right first time if you can mistakes can be expensive.


----------

